# [heure d’été]non prise en compte(Résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Au passage à l’horaire d’été et, grande déception, mon beau système n’as pas su anticipé le coup et persiste toujours dans l’ancien horaire. Le problème n’est pas nouveau, c’est tous les ans pareil.

Pourtant mon /etc/timezone contient bien la bonne localisation. De plus je viens de vérifier que les sommes md5 de mon /etc/localtime et de /usr/share/zoneinfo/* correspondent. Il n’empêche que mon système soit toujours en retard d’une heure sur l’heure officielle.

Comme ce problème est récurent et que j’y suis confronté tous les ans, l’année dernière déjà j’ai tenté d’y remédier en ajustant l’heure avec date. Le problème qui se pose alors c’est qu’à chaque mise à jour de ntp, l’heure revient inlassablement à UTC+1 (et ne reste pas à UTC+2 comme elle devrait l’être).

Du coup, je me demande quel moyen « propre » ai-je de venir à bout de ce problème ?

Merci de votre précieuse aide,

À bientôt,

Cordialement.

----------

## Napoleon

Résolu après une bête maj et un cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Africa/Casablanca /etc/localtime :)

----------

